# Flys for the guadelupe in San Marcous?



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys im planning on going down to the river in san marcous pretty soon.I'm new to fly fishing and was wondering what flys would be the best for trout and also what colors they like.

Thanks alot!
Mason m.


----------



## GrapeApe (Sep 28, 2011)

Midges under an attractor.

WD-40, Brassie, Copper John, Zebra Midge

San Juan worms work great too


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is there a place to put in a yak, or fish for free from the bank? I want to fish for trout.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Is there a place to put in a yak, or fish for free from the bank? I want to fish for trout.


 Im not shure yet im going to call tomorrow and find out but i think you can just walk down the bank and fish or a yak when i find out i will shoot you a pm.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mason m said:


> Im not shure yet im going to call tomorrow and find out but i think you can just walk down the bank and fish or a yak when i find out i will shoot you a pm.


Thanks, I appreciate it.

This is the reason I want to go. My first time fly fishing. We were in Missouri. 
http://


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> This is the reason I want to go. My first time fly fishing. We were in Missouri.
> http://[IMG]http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa468/devil1824/2e125df3.jpg[/IMG]


 thats awsome! I will try and get you some info tomorrow.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Most of the campgrounds will let you fish for a fee. Usually pretty inexpensive, $5-10 a day. And once in the river you can go up or downstream and fish so long as you stay in the river. 

I have done well on a variety of midges and small nymphs fished under a bigger one. I rig a San Juan worm, yarn egg, prince nymph, hare's ear, zug bug, etc in like a size 8-12 or so with a #16-20 midge under it. As has been stated, zebra midges, brassies, wd-40's, etc are great. I have also done well on small caddis emergers like a Barr's emerger. On a few occasions I have caught them on dries but it isn't really the norm. Usually when I have it has been on PMDs when I have seen a number of fish rising in an area and a few bugs coming off. Contrary to what alot of folks will tell you they will eat a dry on the Guadalupe but it is still primarily a nymphing river. 

Don't overlook a streamer or a black or olive wooley buggar.

Get them down on bottom. Use enough weight and enough leader under your indicator to keep it on bottom. If you are not hanging up some you are not deep enough. 

In my experience you just have to be persistant. They are not as picky as trout in the same size class in say Colorado. If you keep your flies in the zone long enough and stay with it they will eventually turn on and you'll catch them. Seems like you peck at them a little here and there and then it'll turn on and you'll catch several then it'll slack back off again and you'll be back to pecking at them. That plays out thru the day. You just have to be patient and hang in there. Pick out a good looking piece of water and work it patiently and thoroughly. Move slowly. If you are moving up and down the river you are walking past fish. If it looks fishy they are more than likely there. 

The quality of trout on the Guad is good. I catch alot of 18-22" class fish. Those are some solid fish. Alot of the streams I have fished in Colorado don't produce fish that size with any regularity.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have luck with light colored larvae patterns but I'm usually trying to catch small bait fish quickly.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate the be the one to ask...but I want to point it out, just to be sure....but are you referring to New Braunfels, and not San Marcos? The Guad runs through NB, and the San Marcos River runs through SM. 

Didn't mean to sound like a jerk, just didn't want you to go to the San Marcos River looking for rainbows! Unless there is a stocking program on the SMR that I don't know about?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

HillCountryBasser said:


> I hate the be the one to ask...but I want to point it out, just to be sure....but are you referring to New Braunfels, and not San Marcos? The Guad runs through NB, and the San Marcos River runs through SM.
> 
> Didn't mean to sound like a jerk, just didn't want you to go to the San Marcos River looking for rainbows! Unless there is a stocking program on the SMR that I don't know about?


haha yes new braunfels I got the two mixed up.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, cool.....just curious! 

This year has been a little different in the beginning than last year...the trout seem to be hitting very well on streamers. For example, black or black/red wooly buggers casted across the current and stripped back. Brown San Juan Worms are working well too. 

This has been great, because I really like fishing with streamers....guess I'm just a bass fisherman at heart. Indicator/nymph fishing definitely isn't my specialty, but I do it when the rest doesn't work. We are moving into the time of year where a size 18 or 20 black zebra midge, and others like it, will be the ticket. They get smarter as time goes by! Make sure to add some weight and move your indicator up your leader as far as possible....you want that fly to be bumping the bottom. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Ok, cool.....just curious!
> 
> This year has been a little different in the beginning than last year...the trout seem to be hitting very well on streamers. For example, black or black/red wooly buggers casted across the current and stripped back. Brown San Juan Worms are working well too.
> 
> ...


 Thanks alot!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

No trout in the San Marcos river. Sorry. The Guadalupe river is 30 minutes south of here and there is public fishing below the Canyon Lake dam and at Hueco Springs. Plenty of pay to fish spots along the river.


----------

